# Brewster Aeronautical Corp display at local museum



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2014)

I snapped a few pictures of the Brewster aircraft display at the Cradle of Aviation Museum. I think you will find them as interesting as I did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice!


----------

